# ابصالية آدام تسبيحة ( قلبي ولساني للثالوث القدوس)



## حياة بالمسيح (10 ديسمبر 2020)

إبصالية آدام على الهوس الثاني: قلبي ولساني للثالوث يسبحان | أباهيت نيم بالاس هوس إتي إترياس


*قلبي ولساني: للثالوث يسبحان: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا.

*كل أحد يسبحك: ويتعبد لك: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا.

*لأنك أنت إلهنا: مخلصنا العظيم: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا.

* أيها السيد الرب: أتى وخلصنا: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*من أجل أحكامك: الحقيقية علمني عدلك: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*كثيرة هي رحمتك: تعهدنا بخلاصك: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*هوذا أنا ألتجأت: إليك: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*لك القوة والمجد: يا ملك المجد: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*يسوع هو رجاؤنا: في شدائدنا: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*تباركت يا أبن الله: نجنا من التجارب: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*كل الشعوب تسبحك: ايها الملك المسيح: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*أعطنا سلامك: إشف أمراضنا: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*أنت المتحنن وأنت الرحوم:: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*تباركت أنت نسبحك ونباركك: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*عظيم بالحقيقة: الديان العادل: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*إسمك مبارك: أيها الكلمة الحقيقي: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*أحرسنا أيها المسيح: بصلاحك: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*إسمع الخطاة: في شدائدهم: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*نفسي وعقلي: إرفعهما إلى السماء: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*يا إبن الله إلهنا: أعطنا خلاصًا: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*الله الرحوم: طويل الأناة: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*قدوس قدوس قدوس: يا أبن القدوس: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*أباؤنا الراقدون: نيحهم أيها المخلص: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*يا ملكنا أذكرنا: في ملكوتك السماوي: أيها الثالوث: القدوس إرحمنا

*أباهيت نيم بالاس: هوس إتي إترياس: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*فون نيفين سيهوس ناك: أووه سي إرفوك ناك: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*جي غار إنثوك بينوتي: بين سوتير أووه بينيشتي: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*ذيس بوذي كيريون: أفئي أفسوتي إممون: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*إثفي نيك هاب إممي: ماإتسافوي إنيك ميثمي: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*ذي أوش بي بيك ناي: جيم بين شيني خين بيك أوجاي: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*يس هيبي أنوك: إي إفوت هاروك: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*ثوك تي تي جوم نيم بي أوؤو: أو بي أورو إنتى إب أوؤو: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*إيسوس بي تين هيلبيس: خين نين إثليبسيس: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*إك إسماروؤوت إيوس ثسنوس: ناهمين خين بي راسموس: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*لاؤوس نيفين سيهوس ناك: أو إبؤرو بخرستوس: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*موي نان إنتيك هيريني: ماتالتشو إن نين شوني: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*إنثوك أو ريف شينهيت: أووه إن نا إيت: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*إك إسماروؤوت إنثوك: تين هوس ناك إسمو إيروك: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*أونيشتي إنتا إفمي: بي ريفتي هاب إممي: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*بيك ران إت إسماروؤوت: أو بي لوغوس إنتا إفمي: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*رويس إيرون أوبخرستوس: خين تيك ميت أغاثوس: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*سوتيم أنير فيرنوفي: خين نو أنانكي: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*تا إبسيشي نيم بانوس: أو لو إ أورانوس: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*إيوس ثيئوس بين نوتي: موي نان إن أوسوتي: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*إفنوتي بي نا إيت: بي ريف أوأو إن هيت: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*إكؤواب إكؤواب إكؤواب: إبشيري إم في إثؤواب: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*إبسيشي إن نينوتي: ما إمتون نوؤو أو بي ريف سوتي: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.

*أوبين نيب أري بين ميفيئي: خين تيك ميت أورو إن نا نيفيؤوي: أجيا إترياس: إليسون إيماس.


----------

